# Wheel or no wheel?



## *Shana* (Mar 2, 2013)

Hello!

Hamsters love them, rats like to turn them into beds, what about mice??


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Depends on the mouse/mice, but mostly they love them to some degree. Mine adore those flying saucer style wheels, and I keep reading that mice hate them. (Not reading that on this forum). Some can OCD on wheels, just like hamsters.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

My buck adores it but my does aren't particularly interested. The eldest doe will run on it sometimes, but her daughters and granddaughters just stand by. So...+1 to the above. I'd say if they're living alone let them try it.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

all my mice love the wheels and the flyers  had to take the wheel out from my pregnant doe she was spending too much time on it for my liking so she gets it twice a day for half hour ... she sits there looking at me till i put it in her cage ... then shes running in it till i move her out and take it out lol


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I personally avoid them purely because the ones we have available in New Zealand are not suitable in my opinion and the bars that keep the wheel in place and attach it to the frame have almost injured my mice and injured others far to many times.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

My mice love wheels, and my males go a little crazy without them. All my cages have wheels except the "nursery" where I keep pregnant and nursing does and their babies.


----------



## *Shana* (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks for you insights, very interesting! A wheel, or flying saucer, it is then!


----------

